# Sydney Living Costs



## ProjmanZa (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi there ,

Andre is the name, ill be moving to Sydney end Jan 2009 on a Sponsored Visa. I will be earning roughly 125K a year. It will be only me and my wife and our 6 month old baby. 

We are not very extravigant people and mostly entertain at home. Would my salary be sufficient to have a sort of decent life over there.

A second question , what baby formulas are available there, eg : NAN or S26 or SMA ?

3rd Question, i know its very relative to availability , but what would and air ticket cost from Sydney to Melbourne ?

 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ProjmanZa said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Andre is the name, ill be moving to Sydney end Jan 2009 on a Sponsored Visa. I will be earning roughly 125K a year. It will be only me and my wife and our 6 month old baby.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, have you looked at the cost of living figures sticky at the top of the forum page...perhaps someone has posted a day to day cost of living figures. You should live quite comfortably with that salary. Have you checked out websites like realestate.com.au for rental fees as Sydney is a very expensive place to live.

Baby formulas:
Bellamy's organic (100g) $22.99
Heinz (100g) $16.81
Karicare (100g) $23.14
Nestle (100g) $23.78
SMA (100g) $14.98
Nan (100g) $28.29
S26 (100g) $26.14

If you were to fly from Sydney to melbourne next week it would cost you $188 return. Of course, that would change depending on the dates, but it gives you an idea.

Dolly


----------



## ProjmanZa (Sep 11, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks allot dolly,

I have looked at the other posts but connot get a clear indicator of the costs that i could incur. I also heard that daycare for baby would be expensive ? 

What i would really like to know is how much monthly will i need to survive, im thinking of getting a car that will set me back around $600 pm.

What are some decent areas aournd sydney where i could look at property to rent ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here are some recent threads on Sydney.....if you do a search you'll find more info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/580-where-live-near-sydney.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/8647-renting-sydney.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/5579-rent-place-sydney.html

Here are a couple of childcare websites....there may be fees mentioned, otherwise you could always email them:

Child Care Services Directories - City of Sydney

Child Care Centre Search - CareforKids.com.au ®

Dolly


----------

